# Who else thought the new Indiana Jones was horrible?



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 22, 2008)

Semi-spoilers:

I was unbelieveably dissapointed, and it seemed the rest of the theater agreed.



Spoiler



I litterally could not believe how bad this movie was. I mean aliens? Come on.


----------



## Mastodon (May 22, 2008)

Ugh, it was so awful.

I didn't go into it expecting much...but jeeze- a- loo.

Awful CGI, awful dialogue, awful characters.

Also, Shaila Buff can NOT pull off a bad-ass. Not in the least.

Harrison Ford came across as if he just didn't give a shit anymore.

I'd give it somewhere between a 5 and 6.5.


----------



## Vegetta (May 22, 2008)

I noticed on the commercials for it the CG Looked like ass (and there was way too much of it - Freaking Lucas) 

I'm going to pass on it


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2008)

Well, its getting an 8.6 on IMDB, which is quite a feat...


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 22, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, its getting an 8.6 on IMDB, which is quite a feat...



I'd give it a few weeks yet before taking the IMDB score into account. It'll sort of settle down into a more...hmm, whats the word...realistic (?) area.

I haven't seen it yet so I can't judge but thats what I've learnt about IMDB lol, when something comes out it will either have a really high score straight away or a really low one, and then after a while it'll move in either direction and settle on a more (argh whats the fucking word) consistent (?) rating 

If thats makes any sense at all...

I for one am disappointed to hear how shit it appears to be, although I'm not surprised.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2008)

Thread cleaned, spoiler tags added.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 23, 2008)




----------



## the.godfather (May 23, 2008)

Damn. 

I'm going to see it next week and was kinda hoping it'd be good. Especially as it's been confirmed that there will be another one made as well.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2008)

A buddy of mine who saw it liked it, and said basically that if you go in expecting to be entertained instead of comparing it to the classics, it's a decent film. 

I'm probably going to like it anyway, just with Shia Lebeouf (sp?) wasn't in it. Part of the appeal of the Indy movies was that aside from Connery, it was mostly a fun cast of B-Actors.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 23, 2008)

i didnt go expecting it to be like the classics, but this was just very cheesy, the plot made no sense, i'm ususally a big push over on movie critiquing, but i was just appauled
legally blond 2 was better than this movie


----------



## eleven59 (May 23, 2008)

Hey, I liked Legally Blonde 2  

I have very low expectations for this movie, and have since we heard about the


Spoiler



alien


 thing months ago. I pretty much knew it was going to suck a year ago, and never got caught up in the hype that was built more recently.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 23, 2008)

I fell asleep in it  (I was pretty tired though)


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm probably going to like it anyway, just with Shia Lebeouf (sp?) wasn't in it. Part of the appeal of the Indy movies was that aside from Connery, it was mostly a fun cast of B-Actors.



Putz from Transfomers.


----------



## kristallin (May 23, 2008)

I read a review thatsummed it up in 3 questions:

Is Harrison Ford too old to be Indiana Jones?

Is Shy Wheresthebeef any good?

Does this movie hold up compared to the three others?

The answers were yes, no and no. After seeing the movie myself I have to agree.


----------



## sakeido (May 23, 2008)

Was I the only person who liked Shia Labeouf in transformers? I thought he was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Mr. S (May 23, 2008)

I just got back from seeing it and I have to say I enjoyed it, it was a good fun film not as funny as the old ones and at times somewhat ridiculous but then I thought.. so were the old ones though not to the same degree as in one part


Spoiler



the UFO taking off bit





Spoiler



the only thing that really disappointed me was Cate Blanchetts death not being as gruesome as the deaths that destroyed my childhood, like in Raders 



but I do think people tend to over analyse what is basically a 'fun' film series


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 24, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Was I the only person who liked Shia Labeouf in transformers? I thought he was fucking hilarious.



I thought he was great in Transformers but this movie was not one he should have been in. I honestly thought this was close to the worst movie ive ever seen. I had to force myself to stay awake and stop laughing out loud at how stupid most of the shit was. Total epic failure too me but alot of people will like it because its Indiana Jones and they grew up watching those movies.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 24, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> I just got back from seeing it and I have to say I enjoyed it, it was a good fun film not as funny as the old ones and at times somewhat ridiculous but then I thought.. so were the old ones though not to the same degree as in one part
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lol yeah, I remember seeing the "melting scene" in the original at like 8 and being grossed out.


----------



## Jagw (May 25, 2008)

It seemed like a certain George Lucas had too much creative input into the story. I was quite let down by the plot. The movie was good, but it wasn't Indiana Jones. If you treat it like a completely different movie, it's better.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

I enjoyed it. It starts off a little stale, and for the first half hour it almost feels like Ford's heart isn't really in it. Once the action picks up though it's almost like old times. I got chills the first time the music queued up and you saw the silhouette of him putting the hat on. That, plus the oldschool Indy "thwack!" whenever he punches someone is just good stuff. 

Shia Lebouf was likeable enough, and despite the dialog being a little drab (Indy figures everything out way too quickly in my opinion) I still liked it. A Short Round cameo would have been fucking awesome though. 

They also kept the score pretty authentic to the originals, which was  and added to the nostalgia. 

Spoilers ho:



Spoiler



The ending with the UFPO taking off was just poor. It feels like between that ending and the ants that they ripped off The Mummy.

Blanchette's death did indeed suck. All that CGI had nothing on the melting-wax-nazi-face in Raiders. Overdone and cheesy.

Why did he have to find the little town and be blown up in a atomic bomb? Why couldnt they have just found him out in the desert and moved the story along? Same with the jungle thing. There is no reason he had to swing from the vines. Why couldnt he have just dropped into a truck below him and caught up like every other time they fell out of the car. These 2 scenes were just completely unnecessary.

Did the dude who played Marcus Brody die? I don't see why they wouldn't just cast him. Edit: See next post



Definitely the weakest of the four but still enjoyable and decent closure to the series, though it could have been executed better. I just wish it was juuuust a little more bloody. Ok, a lot more bloody. Oldschool Indy had hearts getting torn out of chests, people falling into lava, dudes cut in half, melting nazis (worth mentioning twice) and Indy shooting people all the time. This one seemed a bit more geared towards kids. I hope that's it, and I'm not just getting older.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Spoiler



Aw fuck, he is dead. 

Denholm Elliott - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scott (May 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Was I the only person who liked Shia Labeouf in transformers? I thought he was fucking hilarious.



I'm there with ya bro. I really liked him in Transformers.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Easter eggs from another site:



Spoiler



1. The beginning of the movie began just like Raiders Of the Lost Arc where the paramount mountain turned into a mountain but this time it was a gopher hill, instead of a mountain in South America. It was poking fun of the very first shot in the indy franchise. 
2. The car race at the beginning of the film was a tribute to George Lucas's first big movie American Grafitti which also starred Harrison Ford. 
3. The Area 51 hanger was where the Arc was put at the very end of Raiders of The Lost arc. At the end of the chase scene you actually see the Arc in a smashed open crate.
4. Indy had pictures of his Dad and Marcus on his desk in his home. He said they had died. His dad "died of old age" and remember his dad drank from the holy grail in Crusade, which is supposed to give immortality.
5. Marian Ravenwood had her mouth tied again the same way as in Raiders when she was captured by Natzi's.
6. There was a statue of Marcus Brodie in the college and he ended up helping Indy one last time. And there was a Barber shop called Brody's Barbershop that they raced by.
7. Indy said "I am your father" same line as Darth vader said to Luke in Empire Strikes back another Lucas movie. 
8. When Indy was sinking in quicksand (or whatever it was) Mutt threw him a snake to save him and of course we know Indy HATES SNAKES.


----------



## Mr. S (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Easter eggs from another site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



number four confused me somewhat during the film as well


----------



## Blexican (May 26, 2008)

Shia Lebouf is the king of No.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 26, 2008)

King of aver-acting more like.


----------



## Toshiro (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Definitely the weakest of the four but still enjoyable and decent closure to the series, though it could have been executed better. I just wish it was juuuust a little more bloody. Ok, a lot more bloody. Oldschool Indy had hearts getting torn out of chests, people falling into lava, dudes cut in half, melting nazis (worth mentioning twice) and Indy shooting people all the time. This one seemed a bit more geared towards kids. I hope that's it, and I'm not just getting older.



Considering the amount of toys this one has spawned, I'd say they're definitely going for a younger audience this time out. I don't remember there being a large Indiana Jones toy set from the first 3 movies. I imagine parents in the 80's would've had a fit over "Heart ripping Mola Ram", had there been one.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

^  There's also like 300 new Indiana Jones paperbacks in the book section of the Wal Mart near me.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 27, 2008)

I went into this movie with an open mind, but a few cool scenes aside such as


Spoiler



the bar fight/chase through New Haven


, I couldn't get into it. I did like the allusions to the other Indy movies and to Star Wars, though.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 29, 2008)

> That, plus the oldschool Indy "thwack!" whenever he punches someone is just good stuff.



I leaned over to my friend and mentioned this with exitement. The movie was a bit of a let down though. Oh well Batman is comming!



Spoiler



The two most rediculous moments for me were 1. The Transformers kid swinging on the vines with the monkeys, 2. the aliens. Everything else wasn't that bad in comparison, and if you watch the old ones there's some stuff thats almost as rediculous as that.



Defenetly not as memorable as the older ones, I'm a Temple Of Doom kinda guy, everything from that movie is memorable.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2008)

Chris said:


> Easter eggs from another site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, for #4


Spoiler



not only that, but indy drank from the cup as well if i remember correctly, and yes, the nuclear bomb scene was completely unnecessary.



Overall, I really enjoyed it. That transformers bloke wasn't annoying like i thought he would be, and i walked out feeling like i had my money's worth.

Overall, if you go in expecting it to be a fun film, in the vein of all the others, then it's all good. I even liked the story line


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

i really liked the first three, i have the box set. its sad to here about this, still will se it when it comes out in video. or burned copy, im going to get iron man today.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to see this Wednesday.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought it was really good. It was funny too. Harrison Ford was awesome.


----------

